# Tiger Shrimp Pictures



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I would share a few pictures of my tiger shrimp.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

very very nice 

Is that rockwool?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome little guys.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

no its old filter media from a canister filter. I like throwing it into the shrimp tanks, lots of surface area and they all swarm it for a day or two as they eat all the microorganisms off it. Hard to get all the tiny babies out though if you ever want to remove it though. Also a good way to jump start the cycling of a tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool pics! I've always wanted some Tigers.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

What kind of camera and lense did you use? I know nothing about cameras and I just began shopping for some. I just think those pictures are awesome and so detailed. I wish I could take pictures like that of my own fish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Great looking shrimp and photos, oblong!


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

First off extremely nice shrimp!!! How many you got in the tank? Any other fish you got in there with them?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I am using a nikon D80 with a 90mm Tamron macro lens. I also have a speedlight SB600 which i use for the flash (positioned directly above the tank).

I don't keep any of my shrimp with fish as any fish (with the exception of ottos) will eat some of the shrimp. 

I probably have 100 or so in that tank (20gal). I have a 155gal tub that I am going to be moving a bunch of them to though soon.

If you check out my Blog you can see the setup I have going on in my garage. The setup is completely for shrimp, crays, and snails at this point.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Those things are awesome. Are they expensive?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

Tiger shrimp are about $3 each or so, depends on if they are wild caught or tank bred.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

sad i havent seen my ghost shrimp in my tank in about a week and i bought them like 2 weeks ago. i think they became food. they were neat while they lasted. its possible they could be hiding in a pile of larger rocks or my drift wood. if they are hiding they are darn good at it.


----------

